# Big Trout on the Move in Louisiana



## "W" (Dec 12, 2009)

Here are a few Pics from this weeks fishing....Had some good trips on trout but not really many.... Waded 12 hours two days and caught about 17 trout....total....but all nice ones with a few reds to play with in between


----------



## The_REAL_Pole_benda (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice fish "W"! One day I will see you around the Big Lake. Tight Lines


----------



## ShooterChief (Apr 20, 2009)

Sweeeet!



Can you give, not your honey-holes, but just a rough area of where ya'll were?


----------

